
How to visit 30 cities for less than $450USD – Europe on the cheap - e_reder
http://nomadapp.co/2016/11/23/europe-on-the-cheap-how-to-visit-30-cities-for-450/
======
mherrmann
You can actually do something similar with an Interrail Pass [1]. It's a train
ticket valid in all of Europe for 1 month for €407 if you're under 26 or €532
if you're older. Still, pretty cool!

1: [http://www.interrail.eu](http://www.interrail.eu)

~~~
mrtksn
US users probably don't know much about it but Interrail is one of the
greatest things about being young European, together with the Erasmus student
exchange program. Add the very low-cost airline ticket to the mix on a
continent that is quite safe and peaceful place and you may start to
understand why young people are much more positive towards the EU project than
the previous generations.

EU is also planning to give Interrail tickets to to all young EU citizens, I
hope it becomes a reality:
[http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/interrail-
pas...](http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/interrail-passes-free-
eu-parliament-debate-europe-train-tickets-a7339466.html)

Europe can be cheap as much as you want, hitchhiking and youth hostels are
safe and available pretty much everywhere. You can even visit expensive cities
like London for about 20$-30$ a day by sleeping in a hostel and and eating
fast food(or even cheaper if you do groceries and cook in your hostel).

I really love what we have in Europe, it would be a huge tragedy if it all
collapses back to the divided and hostile Europe.

~~~
mattmanser
Most European children don't go through Erasmus or inter rail.

A train ticket for kids paid for by unwilling tax payers is little more than
bribery and propaganda. It's disgusting, they can't win the hearts and minds
of the populace so they insinuated themselves in schools and now are outright
bribing kids.

I was pro-stay, but some of the stunts the EU are pulling to get kids to
believe in EU federalisation are disgusting.

~~~
mrtksn
I understand how it concerns you and how on principle can be against your
ideology but I wouldn't call a train ticket "disgusting" :)

Giving young people means to travel is not brain washing, it's actually the
opposite as they can actually go to that country and see what it is all about
so they would be less susceptible to propaganda. It's like public education
but with no teachers to push an ideology(it's just a ticket, doesn't come with
a guide), I would say that if EU manages to pull this of it would be a great
public service.

------
FredericJ
Just a quick warning though. A lot of those flights are not originating from
the city or main airports. For instance, the "Brussels" flight they suggest
taking is from an airport that is one hour away from Brussels (in Charleroi).
It means that you will need to spend some more money to get to the city
centres. These additional costs from "low cost" airports to the cities do add
up to a significant amount on that entire itinerary. Just something to keep in
mind.

~~~
mrtksn
That's quite right. You can safely add $10 per flight for transport to the
airport.

------
NinjaTrappeur
This article is omitting a lot of side expenses.

Let's take Paris case: if you use Ryanair as stipulated, you'll end up in
Beauvais which is about 80kms from Paris. You'll need to add a 20€ mandatory
bus fare or find a car sharing in order to arrive in the city.

The idea is cool and definitely doable if you are highly organized. But you'll
need way more preparation than this vague travel roadmap...

~~~
e_reder
yeah... I've landed in Stansted a few times myself and spent nights at the
airport waiting for my 7am flight with Ryanair. London, Brussels and Paris are
a bit of a pain.

------
Symbiote
This is poor advice.

You'd spend all your time dealing with flights and inconveniently located
airports. You're left with no flexibility, since so much has to be booked in
advance.

Instead, look up how train ticket prices are set -- for example, in the UK a
budget backpacker would need to book ahead to get at affordable price, but
there's no need in Poland. If you miss a cheap pre-booked train in the UK you
need a new ticket, but on most trains in Germany you've only lost the seat
reservation (I think).

Buses are often cheaper than trains, but much less comfortable and have poor
views along motorways -- only use them if the train is too expensive, or the
journey a lot more direct / faster.

You then have the flexibility to spend longer in one city than you planned, or
to leave early when the weather is bad and you're bored of museums, or to
break journeys in smaller towns and villages, which makes for a more
interesting trip than a succession of major cities.

Students with a very tight budget should stick to Eastern Europe, and not only
EU states. There are Roman ruins in Albania, vineyards in Romania, modern war
history in Bosnia Herzegovinia, and beautiful 19th century buildings in
Hungary.

~~~
e_reder
I think it's worth to book a bit ahead if that means you can save that much
money. E.g. book the flights ahead of time and then still spend a few weeks at
every destination. This itinerary is meant to take like 2-3 months. You can
still go to all the little towns and villages. But it might make sense to fly
into the cities to score the cheap deals. And if you're on such a tight budget
just don't stay in super expensive places like London or Paris (just use them
as connection hubs...) All I want to do with this itinerary is show the
economies of traveling in Europe e.g. flying from London to Linz and not to
Vienna which will cost you 5 times as much. Or flying from Rome to Barcelona
instead of Zurich to Barcelona lets say.

------
Piskvorrr
Interesting how you're crisscrossing the continent using this route. I would
definitely choose a more "intuitive" path, but I guess that the fares would be
higher.

------
rospaya
> From Zagreb head to neighbor country Slovenia. The country is only
> inhabitated by about 4 Mio. people (one of them used to be the US First Lady
> Melania Trump). Stop by Slovenia’s plitvice lakes if you can.

Croatia has 4,5 million people, Slovenia has 2 million. Melania Trump is from
there, Plitvice lakes are in Croatia.

------
blondie9x
503 error, anyone have working link?

~~~
icpmacdo
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://nomadapp.co/2016/11/23/europe-
on-the-cheap-how-to-visit-30-cities-for-450/)

------
petrikapu
travel is cheap but you should sleep somewhere and that's expensive.

~~~
pen2l
There's always hostels. Down to $30 some places per night, a small locker to
keep your valuables. No?

------
dominotw
Edit: this comment is bogus. I didn't know about sweet Schengen visa .

Only applicable to people from rich countries

Visa costs for everyone else,

UK - $160

Germany - $120-$210

Spain - $100

Portugal - $80

France - $67

Belgium - $80

... you get the idea.

~~~
mrtksn
Nope, you can get a Schengen Visa and you will be able to visit most of the
countries.

Also, EU citizens can travel visa free. There is a visa free travel
opportunities for many other citizens from the world as EU or individual
countries have special agreements with many countries.

So no, it is not a 100 bucks per country visa fees.

~~~
tenpies
Should note that the UK is not part of Schengen. That visa alone is ~100 GBP
if you need it.

